# IP-Kamera



## Lipperlandstern (21 Oktober 2021)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Netzwerkkamera mit der ich per CGI-Script einen Snapshot auslösen kann und den Namen des Shapshots vergeben kann.  Die erste Anforderung kann fast jede Kamera. Es scheitert an der 2. 

Bei diesem Model kann ich einen Snapshot auslösen allerdings keinen Namen vergeben.    IP-Adresse/cgi-bin/CGIProxy.fcgi?cmd=snapPicture&usr=admin&pwd=


Hier kann mir der Support nicht sagen ob ich den Namen anpassen kann.   http://192.168.X.X/web/tmpfs/snap.jpg 


Weiß jemand einen Lieferanten ?


----------



## JSEngineering (21 Oktober 2021)

moin,

warum benennst Du den Snapshot nicht nachträglich um?
Du weißt doch, wann Du den ausgelöst hast, speicher Dir den Namen und danach guckst Du, wann die Datei angelegt ist und benennst die um...

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Oktober 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> warum benennst Du den Snapshot nicht nachträglich um?
> Du weißt doch, wann Du den ausgelöst hast, speicher Dir den Namen und danach guckst Du, wann die Datei angelegt ist und benennst die um...
> ...


Das ganze soll vollautomatisch passieren und alles aus einer SPS raus.  Wenn möglich möchte ich auf eine Software "dazwischen" verzichten.  Wenn das alles so kommt wie geplant dann habe ich 480 Fotos pro Stunde


----------



## Matze001 (21 Oktober 2021)

Wo speicherst Du denn, wenn Du auf die Software dazwischen verzichten willst?
Einfach auf ein Netzlaufwerk?

Würde es Dir ggf. reichen das Du den Dateinamen in der Kamera einstellen kannst, nach dem Motto BildYYYYMMDDhhmmss.jpg ?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Oktober 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wo speicherst Du denn, wenn Du auf die Software dazwischen verzichten willst?
> Einfach auf ein Netzlaufwerk?
> 
> Würde es Dir ggf. reichen das Du den Dateinamen in der Kamera einstellen kannst, nach dem Motto BildYYYYMMDDhhmmss.jpg ?
> ...



Speicherort wäre ein Netzlaufwerk.
Das wäre als Notlösung zu akzeptieren. Schön wäre es wenn ich den Namen als Parameter übergeben könnte.


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Oktober 2021)

Was darf's denn kosten? Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt: Eine "Kamera" mit integrierter Bildverarbeitung? Da bekommst Du Profinet und kannst auch Bilder auf FTP speichern, z.B. so etwas in der Richtung:




__





						In-Sight 7000 Serie – Software | Cognex
					

Der In-Sight 7000 verwendet In-Sight Explorer EasyBuilder, damit sowohl Anfänger*innen als auch erfahrene Benutzer*innen die Konfiguration von Bildverarbeitungsanwendungen mühelos durchführen können.




					www.cognex.com


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Oktober 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Was darf's denn kosten? Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt: Eine "Kamera" mit integrierter Bildverarbeitung? Da bekommst Du Profinet und kannst auch Bilder auf FTP speichern, z.B. so etwas in der Richtung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich vermute das diese Kamera den Rahmen sprengen wird. 😆


----------



## Blockmove (21 Oktober 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Speicherort wäre ein Netzlaufwerk.
> Das wäre als Notlösung zu akzeptieren. Schön wäre es wenn ich den Namen als Parameter übergeben könnte.


Ich habe eine INSTAR IP-Aussenkamera.
Die hat recht gute Möglichkeiten.
Namen übergeben geht nicht, aber FTP, Netzlaufwerke, EMail, MQTT, ...
Und das ohne China-Cloud.
Ist eine deutsche Firma mit einem sehr gutem Service.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich habe eine INSTAR IP-Aussenkamera.
> Die hat recht gute Möglichkeiten.
> Namen übergeben geht nicht, aber FTP, Netzlaufwerke, EMail, MQTT, ...
> Und das ohne China-Cloud.
> Ist eine deutsche Firma mit einem sehr gutem Service.


Was passiert denn wenn du dieses zur Kamera schickst ( natürlich mit deinen Daten  

und dann mal Snap.jpg in Test.jpg umbenennst ?

```
http://IP-Address:port/tmpfs/snap.jpg?usr=admin&pwd=instar
```


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich habe eine INSTAR IP-Aussenkamera.
> Die hat recht gute Möglichkeiten.
> Namen übergeben geht nicht, aber FTP, Netzlaufwerke, EMail, MQTT, ...
> Und das ohne China-Cloud.
> Ist eine deutsche Firma mit einem sehr gutem Service.


Hab auch grade gelesen das ein wie oben ausgelöster Snapshot wohl nicht abgespeichert wird. Das Problem habe ich mit einer Foscam auch.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich habe eine INSTAR IP-Aussenkamera.
> Die hat recht gute Möglichkeiten.
> Namen übergeben geht nicht, aber FTP, Netzlaufwerke, EMail, MQTT, ...
> Und das ohne China-Cloud.
> Ist eine deutsche Firma mit einem sehr gutem Service.



Ich habe mir jetzt auch eine INSTAR bestellt. So wie es aussieht geht das Namen übergeben über CGI doch irgendwie. 


```
http://192.168.2.168/param.cgi?cmd=setalarmsnapattr&-snap_chn=11&-snap_count=6&-email_snap_count=6&-ftp_snap_count=6&-snap_name=MeinSnapshotName&-usr=admin&-pwd=instar
```

Anschliessend wird ein Alarm über den Alarmeingang ausgelöst und das Bild auf FTP gespeichert.


----------

